

IT graduates not 'well-trained, ready-to-go' - pwg
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2011/022511-it-graduates.html?hpg1=bn

======
gamble
I am shocked, _shocked_ that our universities are failing to give graduates an
adequate grasp of Sharepoint administration

